# Custom Stand



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

So picked up a used 110 gallong tank, which held water, but i'm resealing it, because the previous reseal was terrible looking. And I'm building a stand for it.

The stand consists of a 2x4 frame, I'm over doing it for the obvious safety reasons, sucker already weighs a lot and I haven't added the convering and trim yet. It will be covered by 3/4" (which is actually 1/2" thick) Oak Venier plywood, and I will be adding Oak trim and finishing edges on it.

I was thinking of going water based for finishing this. Already have my stain colour picked out. I have a gallon of Verathane Diamond wood finish sitting in my garage, it's water based, either satin or semi gloss (will have to check). I'm hoping it's satin finish, which should look very nice over a nice dark stain.

Any thoughts on wether or not this should hold up? This would be my first DIY wooden stand.

There will be a 65 gallon (3' length) tank below and 110 gallon (5' lentgh) on top.

the front will be fairly open for the 65 gallon tank with cupboards on either side, so humidity should be to a minimum. Obviously some water may spill on it when adding/removing fish or during water changes, but I dry it up as it happens.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

And yes I will post pics of the progress and finished work once i'm done


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

When i made my diy stand i also finished it with oak veneer i used minwax golden oak varnish and that is all. I do get some drops on it when water changing and wipe it off within minuets and so far no issues with it at all.

I was going to do a clear coat of something but my uncle says it is not necessary unless you plan to give it a bath lol

Show us some pics..


----------

